# Trumark FSX mod



## antihero (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my Trumark FSXFO's. The handles are hollow to hold ammo which I'm not all thrilled about. I poured a little 2 part epoxy just to tighten the arm to handle connection and filled the rest of the hollow handle with silicone caulking. Unbelievable difference! It feels more solid and stable.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a good idea. I have always wanted to do the same type of mod.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love stuff like that! Great little mod Anti! That extra weight may really make a difference in accuracy-on the plus side! Flatband


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

that model its very cool


----------

